# Millet Training?



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

I am wondering how do you train a bird to know what Millet is?

I have a feeling that Sketch is a bit afraid of the mllet treat and may not know what it is. I am wondering if theres a way you can train birds to like millet?

Also with hand training I know theres millet and the food method which is the best method to start off with first?

I appoligize in advanced with the 2 in one question.

Along with the 3rd question in the same one in advanced..

Also, will each different method work for any type of bird?


Sunny and snowy are taking well to the millet training method agian after waiting a few weeks after messing with there training slowly working with Sketch. Ziva originally shown no interest on being hand trained but, is now starting to be interested. I know pumpkins hand trained but, I'm re-teaching him so that each time he's out he won't shake. He even does shake when my hand or any other hand is in the cage.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Put a piece of millet spray in the cage. When it's gone, you'll know that he has figured out what it's for!

A new bird might be too afraid of your hand to take millet from you even if he already knows what it is. 

What's the difference between millet and the food method? If you're using the millet/food to reward a bird for desirable behavior, that's positive reinforcement training. With PR training it doesn't matter what the reward is as long as it's something that the bird really likes.


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

tielfan said:


> Put a piece of millet spray in the cage. When it's gone, you'll know that he has figured out what it's for!
> 
> A new bird might be too afraid of your hand to take millet from you even if he already knows what it is.
> 
> What's the difference between millet and the food method? If you're using the millet/food to reward a bird for desirable behavior, that's positive reinforcement training. With PR training it doesn't matter what the reward is as long as it's something that the bird really likes.


 
alright thanks,


----------

